# Breakfast



## eddymyers (Sep 26, 2022)

So....what does everyone have for breakfast? I never used to have breakfast at all, then after overhauling my diet to try and sort out blood sugar 'spikes' i have lost weight even though i didn't need too! I am looking to maintain/add weight so am thinking about starting to eat breakfast.....what do we all eat that is carb free/low carb?


----------



## travellor (Sep 26, 2022)

A lot are good with porridge.
Not carb free, but test after and see if it works?


----------



## eddymyers (Sep 26, 2022)

travellor said:


> A lot are good with porridge.
> Not carb free, but test after and see if it works?


porridge with water? i know milk has a little carb in it....

i tried all bran, on the weekends with a bit more time i have had scrambled eggs - no toast - or a brunch omelette


----------



## barrym (Sep 26, 2022)

Such a complex question, as it all depends on so much else. What can an individual tolerate, what carb target, what are your calorie demands.....

Porridge works for me. I am a 100-130 carbs per day so a half portion of porridge at 15g with water is just fine. Give me scope for a mid morning biscuit of 5-10g to make me feel like a normal human being, the on to lunch where I can usually stick to <20g and on we go....

Tiresome isn't it?


----------



## Sharron1 (Sep 26, 2022)

eddymyers said:


> So....what does everyone have for breakfast? I never used to have breakfast at all, then after overhauling my diet to try and sort out blood sugar 'spikes' i have lost weight even though i didn't need too! I am looking to maintain/add weight so am thinking about starting to eat breakfast.....what do we all eat that is carb free/low carb?


I have a sachet of porridge (approx 16 carbs) with hot water and so far it hasn't  caused any problem. But the best thing to do if you like porridge is to try it out and then test after 2 hours. I must add my GP wasn't  too keen on my porridge brekkie but the nurse at the surgery was fine with it.


----------



## Lucyr (Sep 26, 2022)

I have porridge with raspberries (half a portion with milk is 30g carbs), or one piece of toast (15-20g carbs) with mushrooms or egg.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 26, 2022)

As mentioned some may tolerate porridge which they will have determined by testing, others may not.
eggs are always good with bacon, mushrooms, tomatoes, scrambled with smoked salmon.
Full fat Greek yoghurt with berries, seed, or nuts.


----------



## eddymyers (Sep 26, 2022)

barrym said:


> Such a complex question, as it all depends on so much else. What can an individual tolerate, what carb target, what are your calorie demands.....
> 
> Porridge works for me. I am a 100-130 carbs per day so a half portion of porridge at 15g with water is just fine. Give me scope for a mid morning biscuit of 5-10g to make me feel like a normal human being, the on to lunch where I can usually stick to <20g and on we go....
> 
> Tiresome isn't it?


I can't disagree with it being tiresome!!!


----------



## Lucyr (Sep 26, 2022)

Sharron1 said:


> I have a sachet of porridge (approx 16 carbs) with hot water and so far it hasn't  caused any problem. But the best thing to do if you like porridge is to try it out and then test after 2 hours. I must add my GP wasn't  too keen on my porridge brekkie but the nurse at the surgery was fine with it.


The sachets are more processed and spike bg quicker. The jumbo oats not in sachets are generally better as not so finely processed and digest more slowly


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 26, 2022)

If you are needing to gain weight or stop the loss (stabilize it), then use cream instead of milk unless there are other reasons why you need to follow a low fat diet. Fat has the least impact on BG levels of all 3 macro nutrients (carbs, protein and fat) which is why some people find a low carb higher fat way of eating works well for them. Fat can also slow down the release of glucose from the carbs you eat, so making porridge with cream might enable your body to cope with the porridge oats better.
Personally I find the glucose from porridge oats (even best quality jumbo oats) can start arriving at my finger tip within 20 mins of it going in my mouth, which I find absolutely amazing but sadly not slow release at all for me and not worth persevering with. I have creamy full fat Greek style natural yoghurt with berries and mixed seeds and cinnamon most mornings for breakfast along with a coffee made with real double cream. When I occasionally need a "grab and go" breakfast, I have a Nature Valley Protein bar which is just 10g carbs or an Aldi or Morrisons Nut bar which have about the same carbs, Aldi used to be just 5.7g carbs but they seem to have increased the size of the bar now.

Eggs are a great low carb option. I particularly like a large 2-3 egg omelette with whatever filling I fancy (usually including mushrooms and onion and cheese) but any meat or veggies that need using up from the fridge and I usually serve it with a large side salad and a big dollop of cheese coleslaw. That will generally see me through to my evening meal without the need for lunch or may even last me all day. What I like about omelettes is that there is no temptation to have some bread to soak up a runny yolk. It eats easily without feeling like you need bread as a carrier for it.


----------



## littlevoice359 (Sep 26, 2022)

I got tired of having porridge go cold when I took time to eat it (because my Libre was telling my blood sugar was rising more quickly than I wanted), so I changed to oat/fruit/yoghurt breakfast pots that I make the evening before and leave in the fridge overnight.  These are tasty and work a treat for me. I can eat them slowly while I do my crosswords and morning wordle/quordle puzzles. See attached for an example...


----------



## eddymyers (Sep 26, 2022)

littlevoice359 said:


> I got tired of having porridge go cold when I took time to eat it (because my Libre was telling my blood sugar was rising more quickly than I wanted), so I changed to oat/fruit/yoghurt breakfast pots that I make the evening before and leave in the fridge overnight.  These are tasty and work a treat for me. I can eat them slowly while I do my crosswords and morning wordle/quordle puzzles. See attached for an example...


IMPORTANT QUESTION.......Quordle??


----------



## littlevoice359 (Sep 26, 2022)

eddymyers said:


> IMPORTANT QUESTION.......Quordle??


Quordle is 4 wordle puzzles in one, sort of. NOT bought up by the NYT thankfully, so still ad-free. Challenging and fun, though I did a lot of practice puzzles at the start to get my head around how bedt to tackle it. See https://www.quordle.com/#/


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 26, 2022)

eddymyers said:


> IMPORTANT QUESTION.......Quordle??


Wordle, Quordle and Octordle are online 5 letter word games which take just a few minutes of head scratching to complete and are addictive. You will find them I am sure via whichever web search engine you use. Wordle was bought by the New York Times. Personally, I don't find adverts an issue.


----------



## Nige13 (Sep 26, 2022)

eddymyers said:


> So....what does everyone have for breakfast? I never used to have breakfast at all, then after overhauling my diet to try and sort out blood sugar 'spikes' i have lost weight even though i didn't need too! I am looking to maintain/add weight so am thinking about starting to eat breakfast.....what do we all eat that is carb free/low carb?


Hi.
For me its usually yoghurt and berries or nimble wholemeal bread toasted with peanut butter


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 26, 2022)

I mostly have eggs - if I've prepared in advance then mini frittatas with whatever veg needed using up, if not then scrambled eggs at work (we have a microwave) or fried/omelette at home. Minimal carbs even with 40ml milk in my coffee so no real effect on BG.

I have done some experimenting with porridge, so far using sachets as I have a big box needing using up (kid that used to eat them doesn't any more):

- made with water, with peanut butter stirred in and strawberries - 36g total with little milk in my coffee - ok for BG but I didn't really like

- made with semi-skimmed milk, with blueberries & dry roasted peanuts - total 48g carb with my coffee - bit much BG rise at 3.5 mmol

I've also done some experimenting with cinnamon & raisin bagels (again needed using up, were in freezer & kids don't eat):

- full one with butter, a small Marmite cheddar and coffee - 45g total carbs - too much BG rise at 4.0 mmol

- half one with butter, with bacon & egg cup (1 slice bacon, 1 egg, cooked in oven) & coffee - 29g total carbs - BG ok.

I will continue the experimenting, probably on non-work days!


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 26, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> I mostly have eggs - if I've prepared in advance then mini frittatas with whatever veg needed using up, if not then scrambled eggs at work (we have a microwave) or fried/omelette at home. Minimal carbs even with 40ml milk in my coffee so no real effect on BG.
> 
> I have done some experimenting with porridge, so far using sachets as I have a big box needing using up (kid that used to eat them doesn't any more):
> 
> ...


This demonstrates perfectly the sort of approach to finding out what works for your body and how to adjust things to see if you can get a better result whilst retaining a small portion of what you like or ditching something that doesn't give enough pleasure to be worth the effort.... once you have used up the store cupboard leftovers of course. No reason to waste good food


----------



## nonethewiser (Sep 26, 2022)

Another porridge lover here, rarely have anything else, well saying that was away 3 days other week & had premier inn full english every morning.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 26, 2022)

pork chop and stirfry or steak with mushrooms, in warmer weather salad with fish. Some weeks I fancy eggs so have 3 every morning in various ways.


----------



## Bloden (Sep 26, 2022)

Soya yogurt, blueberries, mixed seeds, walnuts, a few banana slices, almond butter, black coffee. Yum!


----------



## eddymyers (Sep 27, 2022)

so...My preferred breakfast would be white toast. I tried two slices of Warburtons Toastie with Lurpak Lighter this morning....

8AM - Before eating = 6.0
10AM - after eating = 7.6

Too high?
*EDIT - with a cup of tea and another at 9AM


----------



## Felinia (Sep 27, 2022)

Mostly I have eggs - omelette, boiled or poached with grilled mushrooms, tomatoes and the occasional rasher of back bacon.  But for a change I will have 1 Oatibix or 25gm oatbran or porridge with unsweetened almond milk and a few berries


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 27, 2022)

eddymyers said:


> so...My preferred breakfast would be white toast. I tried two slices of Warburtons Toastie with Lurpak Lighter this morning....
> 
> 8AM - Before eating = 6.0
> 10AM - after eating = 7.6
> ...


The numbers look good, but it depends on whether you feel hungry before lunch time having had little protein or healthy fats at breakfast.


----------



## eddymyers (Sep 27, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> The numbers look good, but it depends on whether you feel hungry before lunch time having had little protein or healthy fats at breakfast.


Healthy fats? Should i be spreading Lurpak NOT lighter instead?


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 27, 2022)

eddymyers said:


> Healthy fats? Should i be spreading Lurpak NOT lighter instead?


Personally, I use proper butter but you could have some cheese, egg or avocado on your toast.


----------



## eddymyers (Sep 27, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> Personally, I use proper butter but you could have some cheese, egg or avocado on your toast.


I like the idea of cheese on toast for breakfast


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Sep 27, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Wordle, Quordle and Octordle are online 5 letter word games which take just a few minutes of head scratching to complete and are addictive. You will find them I am sure via whichever web search engine you use. Wordle was bought by the New York Times. Personally, I don't find adverts an issue.


I do this one each day - hard and daily mode.  I also do Quordle and Wordle - I didn't know about Octordle so thanks for that - another one to add to my routine.









						Sexaginta-quattuordle
					

Solve sixty-four Wordles at once! You have seventy guesses to solve all sixty-four words. A new Sexaginta-quattuordle available each day to solve.




					64ordle.au


----------



## travellor (Sep 27, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> The numbers look good, but it depends on whether you feel hungry before lunch time having had little protein or healthy fats at breakfast.



Is there something so wrong with feeling hungry before you eat?
I'm just about to make mushroom soup.
Yes, I'm feeling hungry.
If I didn't, I wouldn't bother eating purely out of routine.


----------



## eddymyers (Sep 27, 2022)

travellor said:


> Is there something so wrong with feeling hungry before you eat?
> I'm just about to make mushroom soup.
> Yes, I'm feeling hungry.
> If I didn't, I wouldn't bother eating purely out of routine.


I don't mind feeling a bit hungry....i am probably actually trying to gain a little weight anyhow


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 27, 2022)

travellor said:


> Is there something so wrong with feeling hungry before you eat?
> I'm just about to make mushroom soup.
> Yes, I'm feeling hungry.
> If I didn't, I wouldn't bother eating purely out of routine.


I didn't mean when it was time for lunch but way before so you would be tempted by biscuits mid morning. Nothing wrong with being hungry when it is time to eat, otherwise why bother eating.


----------



## eddymyers (Sep 27, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> I didn't mean when it was time for lunch but way before so you would be tempted by biscuits mid morning. Nothing wrong with being hungry when it is time to eat, otherwise why bother eating.


I am pretty good at not snacking - that isnt really an issue for me


----------



## travellor (Sep 27, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> I didn't mean when it was time for lunch but way before so you would be tempted by biscuits mid morning. Nothing wrong with being hungry when it is time to eat, otherwise why bother eating.



I doubt anyone on here is tempted by biscuits mid morning.
I give us all credit for having good control, or we wouldn't be here.
Why do you believe some chomp through food all day?
I don't even buy biscuits anymore, let alone keep them for and hoc snacks.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 27, 2022)

travellor said:


> Is there something so wrong with feeling hungry before you eat?
> I'm just about to make mushroom soup.
> Yes, I'm feeling hungry.
> If I didn't, I wouldn't bother eating purely out of routine.


I didn't mean when it was time for lunch but way before so you would be tempted by biscuits mid morning. Nothing wrong with being hungry when it is time to eat, otherwise why bother eating.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Sep 27, 2022)

eddymyers said:


> I like the idea of cheese on toast for breakfast


I have cheese on toast sometimes. I can't have 'proper' ready made bread but I make my own loaves of bread that only have 1g carb per slice and I have them instead.  I like tomatoes on toast with cheese too but that is a rare treat and I need to exercise afterwards.


----------



## travellor (Sep 27, 2022)

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> I have cheese on toast sometimes. I can't have 'proper' ready made bread but I make my own loaves of bread that only have 1g carb per slice and I have them instead.  I like tomatoes on toast with cheese too but that is a rare treat and I need to exercise afterwards.



I do have ham, cheese, tomato and spring onion, with a dash of Worcester sauce for breakfast sometimes.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 27, 2022)

These days I find even the concept of eating multiple times a day rather strange.
So far today I have eaten a tomato - the meat and tea I was going to have are in the fridge, having sat for a couple of hours in the kitchen forgotten.


----------



## nonethewiser (Sep 27, 2022)

Drummer said:


> These days I find even the concept of eating multiple times a day rather strange.
> So far today I have eaten a tomato - the meat and tea I was going to have are in the fridge, having sat for a couple of hours in the kitchen forgotten.



They can be filling things those tomatos, I can only manage half.


----------



## Wannie (Sep 27, 2022)

I have 40g of all bran with 40g of raspberries or strawberries or blueberries, and semi skimmed milk, which has little effect on my BS, toast or any bread is my nemesis, did love toast or even bread fresh from the oven smothered in jam or marmalade mmmm.....


----------



## Bloden (Sep 27, 2022)

travellor said:


> Why do you believe some chomp through food all day?


I'm always hungry LOL! Especially throughout the morning. Some days, it really does feel like I don't stop eating. Think I must have a worm to feed...


----------



## harbottle (Sep 27, 2022)

travellor said:


> I doubt anyone on here is tempted by biscuits mid morning.
> I give us all credit for having good control, or we wouldn't be here.
> Why do you believe some chomp through food all day?
> I don't even buy biscuits anymore, let alone keep them for and hoc snacks.



My office has piles of biscuits and cakes in the kitchen  virtually every day.
I don't touch them. Some people even crack jokes about all the cakes and biscuits will end up giving them diabetes!


----------



## eddymyers (Sep 29, 2022)

So far this week my figures have been fairly consistant between 6 and 6.5 pre eating and the highest 2 hours after eating was today. I went from 6.3 upto 7.8 after my two slices of white toastie toast with lurpak lighter butter. I don't know whether this is all ok or i should be either reducing the thickness and therefore amount of bread or changing for wholemeal - or changing to all bran instead! I could be doing endless experiments and trialing and erroring!!!!


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 29, 2022)

An increase of 1.5mmol is OK, some type 2 guidelines say aim for no more than a rise of 2-3, others say aim for 2 hours post meal result under 8.5, so your results are in line with both recommendations.


----------



## travellor (Sep 29, 2022)

Those are completely normal non diabetic numbers!
Brilliant result.


----------



## eddymyers (Sep 29, 2022)

travellor said:


> Those are completely normal non diabetic numbers!
> Brilliant result.


Thank you!!! hahahahaha. I have always been almost diabetic/almost not diabetic for as long as i can remember! Cutting out potatoes, pasta and rice from my evening meals has done wonders for my numbers 
*EDIT* - and bread from my lunch - though i have now started adding bread back in as a breakfast - never used to eat breakfast of any kind, but after losing weight (without the carbs) i felt i had to eat more to maintain/add a little weight back on!


----------



## gillrogers (Sep 29, 2022)

eddymyers said:


> So....what does everyone have for breakfast? I never used to have breakfast at all, then after overhauling my diet to try and sort out blood sugar 'spikes' i have lost weight even though i didn't need too! I am looking to maintain/add weight so am thinking about starting to eat breakfast.....what do we all eat that is carb free/low carb?


At this time of year I love porridge but it doesn’t like me even with my fast acting lyumjev. I find that , like Barbra everything works a treat with Greek yogurt, I mix with blueberries, a linseed and goji berry mix with nuts . I need to have calories . Since I’ve cut out the porridge which I miss my hba1c has dropped a lot.


----------



## notmez (Sep 30, 2022)

While I was on holiday I was having eggs on toast, there was so much walking and activity it didn't cause a problem. 

Normal breakfast is 1 Weetabix. ~13g carbs. 

Would like to get back to porridge as soon as I work out a good quantity for me.


----------

